# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Любимая халява

## Asteriks

*Это не список гостевых ресурсов, это любимая халява! То, что вы чаще всего посещаете по гостевому соединению!*

----------


## Sanych

Конечно чаще всего я на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Ну ещё Gim.by и Народ.ру
Теперь уж наверняка чаще всего буду тут

----------


## Pasha_49

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]           all
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]             all
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]          all
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]    music
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]	      all
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]	      all
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   all
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]    forum
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]     img host
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]     all
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]      all
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]             all
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]       all
Буду дополнять...

----------


## Пацаваца

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
сайт со свежими фильмами

----------


## Asteriks

http://blogi.by/

----------


## Akasey

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Nietzsches

bysel.by - а я тут,и на "прилегающих" сайтах (в разработке блин..)

----------


## MOHAPX

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - эта, [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - эта и вот эта [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. И еще эта [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] -Тут можно видео посмотреть

----------


## Akasey

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

http://pro100cool.besthost.by/

----------


## Akasey

вот то, по чём иногда лажу:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


если что повторялось уже, то  извиняйте

----------


## RixAlex

*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* - разный софт
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* - всякое
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* - куча всего
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* - огромная куча полезных ссылок

----------


## Jemal

Рыбалка !!! : [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
                   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Форум : [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   
Сайт : [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

А вот еще кое-что интересное:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - Всё о хлебе и не только
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - Журналы, много журналов на любую тематику, здесь каждый для себя что-нибудь обязательно найдет.

Много-много музыки:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Gimlet

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  -компьютерный блог (ну очень полезные советы!)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  -практически любой софт

_ добавлено через 11 часов 34 минуты_ 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Здесь собственно можно ознакомиться с "Компьютерной газетой", "Виртуальными радостями", "Музыкальной газетой". Причём на сайте присутствуют, как свежие номера, так и архивы за целые годы.

----------


## Asteriks

Бесплатный сервис чатов www.chatserv.ru 
Админ всея Байнетс тестирует новую услугу - личный чат. Смотреть, тестить и пользоваться можно здесь.

Если вам или вашему сайту необходим чат, на нашем сервисе вы можете бесплатно создать себе свой собственный быстрый чат с бесплатным доменом 3-его уровня, в котором сможете настроить вид, характеристики и возможности чата по своему вкусу и потребностям. Получите свой чат и присоединяйтесь к отряду пользователей сервиса www.chatserv.ru

----------


## Asteriks

http://postavy-city.razdal.by/ Поставский форум с воспитанным админом.

----------


## gleb-1965

Русский шансонЪ
Здесь можно скачать шансон бесплатно +без регистрации
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - сайт о рыбалке

----------


## HARON

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]---Новая социальная сеть.Много интересного!

----------


## Sasha

Ну вот
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Наконец-то открылся поисковик по гостевым сайтам ByFly — [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - лучший поисковик по гостевым сайтам ByFly (база > 400 сайтов, постоянно растет).
+ по «гостю» стало доступно:
 · 100 000 рефератов, изложений, сочинений;
 · 550 000 текстов песен, аккордов, табов;
 · скоро - и ГДЗ. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  — поиск по гостевому ByFly

----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] ещё один обменник по гостю. Макс размер 50 Мб. Можно просматривать список залитых файлов.

----------


## Asteriks

http://1shit.net/ Сайт, где можно скачать ключи для Касперского и других антивирусов. Сама не ходила, вычитала на странице про утилиту Каспера на freeware.byfly.by

Вот что пишут:
"А ключи на платную Kaspersky Internet Security и другие антивирусы можно скачать отсюда : http://1shit.net/ Недавно нашёл этот сайт. Только в поиске надо ввести на какой антивирус надо ключ. А у кого тариф "Домашний" на ByFly, то для того этот сайт вообще находка - халявные фильмы, программы и игры. Качай не хочу!"

----------


## Sanych

Ну всю халяву для Каспера и у нас можно скачать

----------


## Akasey

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] что-то похожее на zvukoff.ru но только по гостю

----------


## Asteriks

Вот такой хороший сервис есть по гостю, Кьюби называется.



http://qb.by/

*Кьюби предоставляет следующие бесплатные сервисы:*
1. Поиск по гостевым ресурсам
2. Короткие ссылки
3. Обмен файлами (до 1мб)
4. Записки
5. Определение IP адреса
6. Определение PR и ТиЦ сайта

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - Возобновивший работу клип-портал

----------


## BiZ111

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Вот подкинули ресурсов. Сам еще не смотрел.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Сюда идите те, кто любит игры по гостю. Реальный блог реального любителя игр. Найдёте много чего для игр. Не только описание, но и сами игры, и патчи к ним, и скачать сможете.
http://megaserver.blogi.by/

----------


## BiZ111

КОСМОС САЙТ! [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
и

ФОРУМ ТВОЕГО ПОКОЛЕНИЯ: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Фотохостинг: http://foto.hz.by/index.php

----------


## Asteriks

http://search.support.by/ - ещё один поисковик по гостю

----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Кинотеатр онлайн.

----------


## ignat

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - Библиотека по гостевому

----------


## vova230

Почту на TUT.BY можно читать с гостевого.
Для этого платником открываете почту, а потом сразу не отключая браузера переключаетесь на гостевой. Все, читаете свою почту.
На Опере проверено. Сегодня.

----------


## Akasey

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Зона игр
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Куча Алаваровских игр

----------


## Akasey

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] наверное поможет тем кто учится

----------


## tih_on

adeli.pp.ru- Форум

----------


## Glazzz

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Куча всего!

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
только что открыла этот сайт.
В основном - Музыка
+Фильмы
немного книг

----------


## BiZ111

О  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

